
Trump’s tariffs against China are hurting U.S. tech companies instead - Sonnol53
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/trumps-tariffs-against-china-are-hurting-us-tech-companies-instead-2018-10-11
======
berbec
While dropping tarrifs on Chinese goods seems like a strong response, it
really does much more harm to us. The level of tarrif needed to make a widget
made in America cheaper than the Chinese counterpart would drive the cost of
the end product up so high as to drastically damage people's ability to
purchase, well, almost anything.

